# lat-long numbers



## FISHIN 2 (Feb 24, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a gps that would be used on the lakes that you can manually enter the gps numbers someone else would provide. Not just the marked spot or pre-loaded ones.Looking at getting one that would use lake erie mapping also. Thanks, Mike


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I would think most do. Just make a waypoint then edit it with the correct numbers.

Lowrance does take Navionics chips.


----------



## huntingmaniac45 (Nov 22, 2005)

I agree.................think you can do it with all of them.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Never seen one yet that the coordinates cannot be entered manually.

Steve


----------

